# Acer Predator XB271HUA  Einstellungen



## Rafa85 (4. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute!

Hat von euch vlt jemand den gleichen Monitor und könnte mir helfen den richtig einzustellen?

Helligkeit habe ich auf 20 und Kontrast 50 ist mir aber immer noch viel zu hell.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. Dezember 2016)

Da jede Lichtsituation verschieden ist kann man keine für jeden Schreibtisch zutreffende aussage treffen.

Um perfekte Einstellungen zu treffen kannst du dir ein Colorimeter besorgen.
Gibt es in diversen guten Foto-Läden auch zum ausleihen.

Für den Anfang reicht aber auch eine Software-Kalibrierung:
Monitor einfach kalibrieren - dazu wird dccw.exe vorgestellt
oder
QuickGamma


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2016)

Rafa85 schrieb:


> Helligkeit habe ich auf 20 und Kontrast 50 ist mir aber immer noch viel zu hell.



Dann geh doch erstmal auf Helligkeit 0 runter.


----------

